# Filtering before bottling



## Bob (Oct 30, 2008)

Will be bottling my first batch of wine saturday (strawberry), two gallons. It does appear quite clear however I still want to filter it. I purchased a Vinebrite wine filter kit. I do have other wines in the racking stage not quite ready to bottle... one to three gallon batches. Just curious if anyone has used this product and if you have any tips or recommendations. Thanks


----------



## winemaker81 (Nov 21, 2008)

I can't offer advice on the filter kit, but you want the wine clear. What is the problem? Is it hazy? Fruit wines often have a pectic haze -- I ran into that all the time when I was making primarily fruit wines.

Add pectic enzyme and a fining agent, and let it set. If nothing else the pectic enzyme won't hurt anything, and the fining agent will help clear it. THEN filter.


----------



## Luc (Nov 21, 2008)

If there is still some haze in the wine do not filter.
A filter polishes the wine, but it is not made to take away
hazes or solids out of the wine.

If you have too much haze or solids the filter may stuck.

Luc


----------

